# Citrix/XenDesktop - I.E. Bug - Black lines



## Cat_Tech_J (Jan 16, 2012)

Citrix XenDesktop 5.5

I am having a "weird" issue only in IE. A site like MSN and others loads fine, but this site floridarpg.com (which we need to see) does not... when this problematic site tries to load, instead of the web page's coming up, a white screen on the browser comes up with black horizontal lines about 10-20 pixels in height spaced equally all the way down appear. The issue does not exist in Chrome, only in I.E. All "compatibility mode" settings were tried, as well as restarting, rebooting, etc... I have tested this site on other non-Xendesktop machines on all browsers, including IE, and it works fine.

I saw an issue with the graphics/PC in Xendesktop where the solution was to allocate no more than 3GB to the VM, and that fixed others problems, but this is with IE, and we only have 2GB allocated and no 3D, just in case that's helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cat_Tech_J (Jan 16, 2012)

*EDIT (add corrective info, sorry):*
*...when this problematic site tries to load, instead of the web page's coming up cleanly, the web page comes up for a split second, then these black horizontal lines about 10-20 pixels in height spaced equally all the way down appear. They are "behind" the images but "in front of" the text.*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Check your video resolution settings would be my guess


----------



## Cat_Tech_J (Jan 16, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Check your video resolution settings would be my guess


Check for what exactly... xen auto selects the display resolution, and this happens ONLY in IE. If you want me to perform a test for this, what exactly do u want me to do, just try random display resolutions or... (not at that computer until later today so cant try anything right now)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

yep try different video resolutions.

though if you think about it msn works as you say other sites do so its not a "bug" in IE. IE is not site control specific.

You have a firewall doing filtering? Perhaps the filter needs to be reviewed or its finding something on this site that fits a rule?


----------

